# Chloe now needs surgery



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

We have been very busy with fostering for our local shelter and rescues. While Forstering 2 lab puppies Chloe "tweeked" her knee. We rested for a month but to no help... She needs surgery for a luxating patella. Vet said she was a grade 3/4. So I will be shearing all the post to prepare myself for her surgery. We would appreciate any prayers for her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Aww poor Chloe! I hope she has a fast recovery.

You and Chloe are in my thoughts


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Lots of prayers and healing thoughts coming your and Chloe's way!


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

aww poor baby Chloe... sending much love!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no! Wishing her a successful surgery and quick recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Prayers coming her way, poor little girl.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh dear poor Chloe, my Bella is nearly a year post-op now and it was the best decision we made for her, make sure her surgery is done by a orthopaedic vet and I am confident she will be fine, I know it's a worrying time but try not to too much.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Best wishes to chloe 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*hugs* and *cheeky kisses* for Chloe..... Chico said to tell her he knows what she is about to go thru....and he wishes the best for her!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We have to make the appt to consult with 2 different orthopedics surgeons. Hoping I will just "know" who to choose. She is my baby and I want the BEST doctor for her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Chloe's knee!! I hope she has a flawless surgery and super speedy recovery! I will be thinking about her!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Prayers, good wishes, and hugs and kisses for Chloe from me and Lulu!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## itsYady (May 14, 2013)

I hope everything goes well, She looks so much like my baby penny.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I sure will. I am sure I will be a mess and turn to all of you for support. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## itsYady (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers sent your way


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nichole, we just went thru LP surgery with Frankie one week ago. It is very scary and I can tell you not to worry but I know better . Frank too, was a grade 4. His surgery was done by a specialist and all went well, he is healing perfectly. You will be so glad you had it done. This was his 2nd LP surgery.
Check the pictures forum. I posted pics on day 2 after surgery and again on day 4. We are sending you lots of hugs................ Any questions you can pm me.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Pam! I will definitely take you up on that offer? Did your pup need the surgery twice on the same leg? Or has had both legs done? We are waiting for the pre authorization for her insurance so schedule her appts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh no I'm sooo sorry. Poor Chloe. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

4bsingreece said:


> Thanks Pam! I will definitely take you up on that offer? Did your pup need the surgery twice on the same leg? Or has had both legs done? We are waiting for the pre authorization for her insurance so schedule her appts.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Frankie had LP surgery on both legs, his right one 5 years ago when he was a baby and the left on May 10th. By the way his checkup went fine and he is doing awesome. He only needed the pain meds for 3 days! Anti inflammatory for a week and antibiotic almost gone (10 days)..... I am sure all will go fine for you!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

We met the surgeon today. Chloe will have surgery June 6th! I will be a nervous wreck!!! I know it is what is best for her tho. He showed me he knew cap actually won't stay in the grove it prefers to pop out to the inside. :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laura2813 (May 2, 2013)

We will be thinking about Chloe on the 6th.... My Bindi will also be in surgery that day for a heart murmur. I will be sure to say a prayer for her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you! I will be thinking of you and Bindi too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

When is her surgery? Hugs and prayers for both of you!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

June 6th


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

We'll be remembering Chloe from now until June 6th for what she is suffering, praying for her through surgery on the 6th, and praying for a speedy recovery all while giving Mom healthy doses of moral support! Nichole, I'm sure she will be fine, and I know you will be "babying" her all the way!


----------



## Spirit (May 25, 2013)

Praying for your baby


----------



## laura2813 (May 2, 2013)

Update on Chloe please! I said a prayer for her the other day as I dropped Bindi off for her heart surgery. Hoping she is recovering well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Laura just started a new post for her updates! Thanks for thinking of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

